# most luxurious TS exchanges with RCI



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.anantaravacationclub.com/
i believe this is the first time luxury resort managed pool villas have been sold as TS instead of residence/fractional

including beachfront at one location, shown here >
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ReviewPh..._Koh_Samui_Surat_Thani_Province.html#31467936

there are going to be some lucky RCI members


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 10, 2011)

What do you mean?  Are they available for exchange via RCI?


----------



## ci_fan (Nov 10, 2011)

RCI have access to it for weekly exchange c382 & c383. But Club Intrawest is now exclusive partner for North America with Anantara and have direct access to their inventory on nightly basis!!!! CI member can request stay at both Anantara resort without one going search and with a confirmation within 2 business day.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 10, 2011)

ci_fan said:


> RCI have access to it for weekly exchange c382 & c383



beachfront are at C383
RCI lists 3 2BRs



ci_fan said:


> Club Intrawest is now exclusive partner for North America with Anantara and have direct access to their inventory on nightly basis!!!! CI member can request stay at both Anantara resort without one going search and with a confirmation within 2 business day.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes,  Anantara Vacation Club at Bophut, Koh Samui is available as an RCI exchange.  (#C383)  It is an RCI Gold Crown resort.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice find!  Phuket is on our "must see" list for a RTW trip.  I'll have to start watching for it!


----------



## tombo (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone have any idea of how many TPU's it will take? I would bet 50 or 60 but hope it is less. I checked air fares and the CHEAPEST R/T per person to Bangkok I found is $1500 economy class. I would then have to book a flight on Thai Airlines to the Island. If I exchange for this I will probably pay $4000 to $7000 in air fares alone before the first meal is eaten. That makes Hawaii air fares from the east coast seem like a bargain. Add MF's you paid to get 50 or 60 TPU's and the $179 exchange fee and the $99 RCI combining fees and this is not a cheap destination, but it does look like an exceptional resort. 

I hope they list one for exchange so I can see how many TPU's it will cost. I also am curious if any RCI members other than Club Intrawest will ever actually see any availability. I am considering do an ongoing search for this resort but I hate to obligate 60 TPU's to an ongoing search that might never have any availability.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know how many TPU it'll be, but most in Asia are under 20 so I wouldn't expect it to be anywhere near 60.

RCI doesn't seem to value the best properties in an area much higher than the worst ones.  For instance, the 2BR Villas at Disney's Grand Californian that I got was about the same number of TPU as any other 2BR Southern California timeshare for that same week.

The Exchange Planner shows the average trading power for Phuket as 14-19 most of the year and 26 in December.

There are 44 units and 6 resorts currently available in Phuket at RCI for 14-23 TPU.


----------



## abdibile (Dec 7, 2013)

Anantara Phuket ist now available to rent in RCI under resort code #R862

OK price for great time of the year.

It seems to be the appartments in the 6 story building at the back end of the property, not the pool villas.

I have never seen any availability for exchange in RCI weeks.

Has anyone seen abailability in RC Points or in a mini system?


----------

